# Zucchini.... Can they have it?



## porkchop48 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a surplus of zuchinni.  Is it ok to cut some up and give to the  goats are treats?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 19, 2011)

Absolutely.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 19, 2011)

They don't like it much, but yes they can have it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 19, 2011)

Mine love it!  I don't think they've met a vegetable yet that they don't like.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 19, 2011)

Have to second that.  Mine love both green and yellow squashes.


  On a side note, I swear I could do a booming business in renting out garbage disposal goats to people that need to teach their herd how to eat veggies. Those two boer girls I have are a freakin two goat cleaning crew.  Anything left over after the main group goes through and they just hoover it up. Stepped on or not.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 19, 2011)

z


----------



## porkchop48 (Aug 19, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Ok, I am confused.  HOW can one have a surplus of zucchini?????!!!!! lol, just teasing you.  I cant grow enough of it.
> 
> We put it in everything, bread, corn bread, lasagna, we even shhred it up and freeze it for winter use.
> 
> I love my goats, but not enough to share Zucchini.  You, madame, have some very fortunate goats.


Well I can tell you. Some how I was under the impression that you only got one zucc from each plant. So planting 24 plants was a bit much 

and the lovely girls I work with bring all the bigger ones to be to feed to the critters


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 19, 2011)

z


----------



## Okie Amazon (Aug 19, 2011)

hahaha! People (usually) lock their cars in small towns around here to keep others from putting bags of zuchinni in them!


My goats adore it only slightly less than cucumbers.


----------



## Okie Amazon (Aug 19, 2011)

porkchop48 said:
			
		

> Some how I was under the impression that you only got one zucc from each plant.


Bet that was quite a surprise!


----------

